# Drag race results Long!



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Well I finally got a chance to run my GTIRoids yesterday @ Capitol raceway.
The results were terrible :-( Itried everything I could
think off to lauch with as little wheel spin as possible to
no avail. First gear is a total waste of time unless I run
low boost. I also noticed that after I shift to third (7500)
the car seems suspended. It pauses before it gets back on
boost, which had me confused. Could that be the fact that 
I need a 3 inch exhaust? I lost every race against v8s.
Nobody could seem to hook up unless they were running
4x4 or slicks. Everyones trap speed seemed low. This is in
no way an excuse for my sorry times.
Times are as follows for best runs and what rpm I launched at.
1. 2500 rpm @ 8 psi - 60 ft 2.28, 1/8 - 9.5 @ 77. 9, 1/4 - 14.5 @ 94.1
The rest of the runs are with the profec B on.
2. 5k rpm @ 10 psi - 60 ft 2.37, 1/8 - 9.5 @ 78.2, 1/4 - 14.6 @ 95.7
I switched to high boost 16 psi, after I switched to 3 rd gear.
3. 4k rpm @ 10 psi - 60 ft 2.29, 1/8 9.3 @ 80.2, 1/4 - 14.3 @ 100
This was my best trap speed run. I switched to high boost
before I went to second gear.
I stunk up the joint :-( I was pretty easy on the car because of
fear of breaking something. There is one good story to tell. There
were 3 Lexus's there with turbo's 1 GS300 & 2 IS300. They all
had SRTturbo stickers on them. My last race was against one of 
them. He had a pretty big snail on it and they where gathered 
around it turning up the boost. Just so happens he was lined up
against the GTIRoids ;-p I figured, good I get to race another car
with no slicks for a change. 
My car 
60 ft - 2.5, 1/8 - 9.4 @ 81, 1/4 - 14.2 @ 99.7, His run (auto)
60 ft - 2.2, 1/8 - 9.6 @ 78, 1/4 - 14.5 @ 102.5, I atleast beat 
somebody. Now he can go tell his Lex buddies to watch out for
Nissans  Nice car though. Had Altezza on the grill????


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Let me know next time you go up there. I want to see your car.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Will do. It will probably be in 2 weeks. Friday night. I should have my lack of fuel and exhaust problems sorted out by then. I usually post in the Mid Atlantic section asking if anyone wants to hook up. I'll do it here as well as in the SR20DEforums.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Cool, I'll keep an eye out


----------

